# dinosaur skin



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I came up on an dinosaur skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an dinosaur skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid half a billion dollars for a 60 ft skin. I got a 100 foot skin I'll let go for one billion dollars If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

banned


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

damn i just bought this shit.. i still need to give him my shipping info.. damnit man


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 9 2010, 04:05 AM~18000370
> *I came up on an dinosaur skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an dinosaur skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid half a billion dollars for a 60 ft skin. I got a 100 foot skin I'll let go for one billion dollars If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pm me homeboy i need some


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WOULDN'T HAVE THE FORESKIN OF A T-REX WOULD YOU? TRYING TO REDO MY BENCH SEATS


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18006145
> *WOULDN'T HAVE THE FORESKIN OF A T-REX WOULD YOU? TRYING TO REDO MY BENCH SEATS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

mod got hacked. doesnt know how to post pics on the site yet?... lol sounds like a good scam


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18006145
> *WOULDN'T HAVE THE FORESKIN OF A T-REX WOULD YOU? TRYING TO REDO MY BENCH SEATS
> *


no but i got a velociraptor hymen, zip?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 10 2010, 02:56 PM~18011903
> *no but i got a velociraptor hymen, zip?
> *


NOT A FAN, IT LEAVES AN STENCH


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 11 2010, 04:42 AM~18015418
> *NOT A FAN, IT LEAVES AN STENCH
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 9 2010, 04:05 AM~18000370
> *I came up on an dinosaur skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an dinosaur skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid half a billion dollars for a 60 ft skin. I got a 100 foot skin I'll let go for one billion dollars If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


 :0 :0 I just did my interior of aunt skin  It looks like im gona have to go a diffrent route now with dinosaur skin


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for some mammoth skin. Wanna do the cutty's seats ol skool.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

like a pimp couldve used that. woulda put him on Anaconda's level


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Do you have brontasaurus skin, im trying to go green


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

payment sent


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 14 2010, 11:34 AM~18044789
> *Looking for some mammoth skin. Wanna do the cutty's seats ol skool.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

WTF???


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jul 15 2010, 11:15 PM~18059230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Jul 16 2010, 12:27 PM~18062219
> *Do you have brontasaurus skin, im trying to go green
> *


i got this will this work for you :happysad:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i only need about 14" worth to re-do my fleshlight in real skin :boink:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

A mod who can't post pics?? Hmmm...........BULLSHIT!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 16 2010, 10:45 PM~18327478
> *A mod who can't post pics?? Hmmm...........BULLSHIT!!
> *


It was a joke, but there was a dude that used anaconda skin as a top and paid some big money for it :dunno: I was posted on here before


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18376001
> *It was a joke, but there was a dude that used anaconda skin as a top and paid some big money for it :dunno: I was posted on here before
> *


That would be badass to see an anaconda skin on a car


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

to the triceratops!


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Aug 23 2010, 08:58 PM~18387199
> *to the triceratops!
> *


nobody caught that.

i got some old potatoes sitting around that i don't want to waste... thinking of redoing my interior with idaho skins


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18376001
> *It was a joke, but there was a dude that used anaconda skin as a top and paid some big money for it :dunno: I was posted on here before
> *


was that the blue 63? I seen that shit at the SF supper show 05, crazy.


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

I got sum T-Rex skin 4 sale! get at me, clearance sale!


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 16 2010, 08:58 AM~18321446
> *i got this will this work for you :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


TThis is a much better deal :thumbsup: and I get the whole thing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Aug 16 2010, 10:58 AM~18321446
> *i got this will this work for you :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

fleshlight!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

